# Supered Warre



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

So I supered my Warre. At first the work was slow. I gave them a comb as a ladder. They fully drew that out then began work on a second. They had an empty at the bottom and I wonder if they were drawing that because I checked on them and that top box was just full of bees. I wondered if they had built out comb as there were so many bees that I could not see from the top. So I tried looking from the bottom and realized that all of these bees were chaining! A clump fell and moved into the lower box. So I closed things up and moved on. The first two combs have been straight along the comb guides. So it seems to be doing well. I plan on taking a quick look today to see what is going on in the top and bottom box. They have been doing a bit of bearding so I wonder if that bottom box is full. If it is, I will have to add a 6th box.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like it is doing well, wow 6boxs. I have seen one other Warre that tall, good bees. How's the bear hive doing ? Oh and I like your new signature line.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya it really depends on long the current flow will go. The raspberries are really fading, but clover and a lot of wild flowers still around. With this many bees in the top box, they will likely fill it fast. Today I found out that the bottom box is not full. Bees chaining in the center four bars, but very little comb. So they are working on it. I just need to leave them alone now. They may fill out six or they may just finish with five. We will see.

I am trying to leave the bear hive alone. It's hard because I want to see how they are progressing. I can say that they are largely ignoring the feeder. Last I checked they had been building comb and maybe have around half a box drawn. My plan with them is get them to fill that box completely before adding a second. I would rather not do anything to stress them. Once the flow stops they will likely need heavy feeding. But either way there is a queen in there and she's laying. So they should have enough time and flow to build up before the frost.

Edit-ya there were a lot of people confusing me for Michael bush. I have had this forum name for 16 years or so, but I don't really want to be confused for michael bush for many reasons. I don't want to people to give me credit for anything I didn't do


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Since Warre's are hard to split the boxes, how do you inspect the lower ones?


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

It depends on my goal for the inspection. Today I really just wanted to see if there was anything being build in that lowest box. So I lifted off boxes 2 at a time. Stack them off to the side and look. When I am doing an inspection I lift them off box by box. It's not really all that different from my Langs. Actually there seems to be less comb connecting the boxes in my Warres than my Langs...dang burr comb. Some do however use piano wire or something similar if the boxes are connected.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

In 6 years with Warres, this year was the first I had to use a wire to seperate a box. And that was the only one, so I am happy with no burr comb too. Yeah I was just wondering how they (bear hive) look going in and out of entrance. Not trying to entice you to open and look.


----------

